# Ideas for 5th wedding anniversary



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

As you can see by my ticker it will be my 5 wedding anniversary on 27th Oct. I think it's wood for this anniversary and I am so stuck for ideas of what to buy for hubby. Any ideas ladies ? They can be silly or serious ideas.


----------



## Stalyvegas (Oct 14, 2007)

Hippy - its mine on Halloween.... and I cant think of anything for wood either! I saw a corkscrew that had a big chunk of wood stuck on the top but that was about as adventurous as I could think of.

A friend of mine (with a filthy mind) said buy some slinky underwear and it may produce some wood in the hubbys pants


----------



## Sparklyone (Feb 25, 2009)

As my hubby is welsh I had made a wooden welsh love spoon with a five carved in the middle plus a heart and entwined symbols. You can choose what you like to suit you. You can find them online and you can hang them on the wall - promise not as tacky as it sounds  

As we are renovating our house he bought me a wooden ring box to put my rings in while I am working ( I use it every day) and it had the date of our wedding on a silver plaque inside.

OMG that make us sound so soppy   Have to say it was our 6th anniversary a few weeks ago and he forgot to organise a card   so it didn't last.

Hope that may give you an idea of smthg similar.

Sparklyone

x


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

Stalyvegas said:


> A friend of mine (with a filthy mind) said buy some slinky underwear and it may produce some wood in the hubbys pants


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi hippychicker hope this will give you some ideas

http://www.happy-anniversary.com/year-of-marriage/year-five.html

have a lovely anniversary

L xx


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks you for your ideas. As a joke I've bought him a wooden spoon and spatula (he'll prob love this as he loves cooking), but for his proper pressie I've bought a a lovely wooden photo frame set and I'll put lots of pictures of us through the years in it.


----------



## Emelbee (May 15, 2005)

It's our 5th anniversary next month, thanks for the ideas ladies!

HippyChicky - I love the sound of the photo frame. My DH also loves cooking so would probably be thrilled with some new kitchen untensils


----------

